# Cheddar Ale Crab Soup with Pretzel Croutons



## Delicious-chefD (Dec 8, 2011)

What you will need:
-dungeness crab/imitation crab 2 cups(to taste)
-sharp cheddar cheese shredded 4cups
(you may add other cheeses to make your own, I prefer cheddar)
-corona (beer) 1 bottle
-butter 1/4 stick
-milk 2 cups (I prefer lowfat, makes thinner soup and healthier. For a thicker soup use whole milk or cream)
-red onion chopped 1/2 onion
-chopped green onion
-chopped parsley
-minced garlic
-flour 2/3cup
-yellow mustard 1tblsp
-spices(salt,pepper, crushed bayleafs)

How to make:
-In large soup pan sauté in 1/4cup of butter: red onion, green onion, garlic, and a pinch of parsley 
-once your onions are tender sprinkle 2/3 cup of flour. Stir and cook on medium/low heat for 5minutes
-add milk and beer in a stream whisking, then simmer, whisking occasionally 5minutes
-add your spices(to taste)
-add your crab
-add cheese by handfuls stirring constantly until cheese it melted 3-4 minutes (do not boil)

-finish off your soup by crushing pretzels and sprinkle over the top

Enjoy


----------



## Dante1972 (Dec 8, 2011)

You are full of crab recipes, keep them coming.  My grand father, from Sicily had an incredible recipe for a red sauce made from dungeness crabs but I haven't made it for well over a decade. If I can find it I will post it online.


----------



## Delicious-chefD (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds delicious!!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 9, 2011)

I love crab


----------

